# SpeedBit Video Downloader?



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with this program? It worked great for over a year, but lately when I try to download a network show, when I play it back it only plays the first ad at the beginning and none of the rest of the ads or the actual show. It records regular music videos just fine, the ones without ads, haven't tried any of those with ads.

Is it some glitch because of the ads? Is my software corrupted and I need to reinstall it? Any ideas???

I'm on Vista with IE9 (have to use IE for work so can't change browsers). I do all updates, clear cache, defrag regularly, etc. I also ran scans and found no viruses or malware. Thanks!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Not familiar with it, but I use a plug-in for Firefox called Video Downloader for the same purpose.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-downloadhelper/

Works fine for me.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You can continue to use IE9 as your primary browser and still have other browsers on your computer. Just make sure you do not click OK when Chrome or Firefox asks if you want to make it your default browser*, instead remove the check mark from "Check each time the browser opens"

* and if you accidentally do, there are ways of reversing it, just ask.


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

I use SPEEDBIT and have had that problem a few times.
Go to the MY VIDEO DOWNLOADS icon that SPEEDBIT uses and DELETE the video with the ad in it.
Then go back to the video and RENEW, or click on the address to reopen the video. 
Let the video get farther into the program before clicking the DOWNLOAD box.
This usually solves the problem... but, not all of the time.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Nevada, does your downloader do Netflix and Hulu? I really like SpeedBit and hate to switch, but I was going to hunt for another one anyway, since it doesn't do those sites. If so, I may consider trying yours.

Mnn2501, I know I can have more than one browser, but can you run both at the same time? I usually have anywhere from 7-10 windows open at the same time while I'm working, three for different software for work (all in IE), maybe another older file from work, then Netflix, Hulu or network TV, then the downloader, Google for when I need to look up work stuff, and then HT or some news site for quick peeks now and then, lol. I didn't think I could run both at once, but figured even if I could, it would just be easier to stick to one browser. 

Thanks Nelselgne, I'll try that! I did wait a few minutes on one earlier today, but it still didn't work, but maybe I just didn't wait long enough. I'll try longer next time. 

Since you know the program, I have another question. When I very first started, I downloaded a few programs, but didn't convert them right away, figured I could do it later. They're stored in FLV format. I can't figure out a way to pull them back up in SpeedBit to convert them. Is that not possible? Thanks again!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

calliemoonbeam said:


> Nevada, does your downloader do Netflix and Hulu?


Haven't tried those.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes you can have different browsers open at the same time. I always do. At work we use mainly IE for work items but a few websites don't like the IE8 we need for some older financial programs, so we use FireFox on those programs and I use Chrome for personal browsing - all at the same time.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, thanks! I may try it then if I can't get this working right. I'm sure fed up with all the IE problems. I always thought I couldn't run them both at the same time, doh! 

Thanks Nevada. I took a quick look at the site earlier, but didn't see where it said right off the bat. I've been working until just now, so didn't have time to look further. I'll check it out.


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

I did have to UNINSTALL "SPEEDBIT" a couple of years ago, when it quit working, and REINSTALL it.
I use a free downoad, "MEDIA COPE" to CONVERT, COMBINE and EDIT audio, video and photos.
You can CONVERT multiple videos at the same time.
SPEEDBIT and MEDIA COPE are free downloads at WWW.DOWNLOADS.COM


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, I'll check that out too! 

Thanks so much everyone!


----------

